# add custom text message



## cityfrank (Feb 22, 2019)

Hello All!
Just acquired a new to me 2016 SV. I have been playing around with the bluetooth system and noticed the option for "custom messages" when it comes to "Send Text". I tried reading the manual but I cannot figure out how to add custom messages. Any help? What am I missing?


----------

